

Remind HN: Call your mother - rquantz

It&#x27;s Mother&#x27;s Day! Remember to look up from your monitor for a bit and thank the person who conceived and gestated you, raised you, or both.
======
DanBC
And, if you had an abusive mother please do remember to look after yourself.

~~~
mrsteveman1
You're the first person I've seen mention it, thank you. Trying to :)

------
haroldwestern
Some people for whatever reason may not like their mother and may not want to
thank them for anything. That's fine as well.

------
mike-cardwell
To prevent any confusion: If you're in the UK, it's not mothers day.

~~~
fluxsauce
To prevent further confusion, in the UK it's known as Mothering Sunday, and
this year it's 15 March, 2015.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mothering_Sunday](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mothering_Sunday)

~~~
mike-cardwell
I'd say it's more commonly referred to as "Mothers Day" in the UK than
"Mothering Sunday". Maybe it depends on whereabouts you're from.

------
nickbaum
And if you're looking for a last minute gift, we're giving 50% off StoryWorth
subscriptions for Mother's Day:

[https://www.storyworth.com/mothersday](https://www.storyworth.com/mothersday)

As a long time reader, I'm hesitant to post a promotion on HN, so I want to
give a little more context. Just last week one of our customers called me
after her mom passed away, to thank us for all the stories she had gotten
through StoryWorth. So while it is my company, I see first hand how it helps
people connect with their families and how much it means to them.

I hope you don't mind me sharing it here today, but appreciate your feedback
either way.

~~~
ebcase
+1 for StoryWorth — a few members of my family have really taken to it, and
one answers the questions each week. My sister and I are learning fun stories
about our parents which would probably never otherwise come up in conversation
with them.

------
teddyh
…in about 51% of the world’s countries (including the US)¹

①
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother%27s_Day#Dates_around_th...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother%27s_Day#Dates_around_the_world)

------
jMyles
Doing something to resist war and promote self-sustainability - the original
Mother's Day tradition - isn't a bad idea either.

------
richrines
BOOM:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tidbyt.cal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tidbyt.callyourmother&hl=en)

~~~
chdir
> * ... intelligently and automatically making sure you're keeping in touch
> with the people you care about the most*

"care about the most", yet you need an app to remind that you care about them
:) . Time for a break

------
JensRantil
Swedes, Mother's Day is in three weeks. That said, it's never a bad time to
call your mother!

~~~
Dewie3
And Norway's was in February.

------
steanne
i'd love to. got a ouija board?

------
jodje
some inspiration :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32ZI1yWUdNc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32ZI1yWUdNc)

~~~
ldd
I prefer this one, by 2pac:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb1ZvUDvLDY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb1ZvUDvLDY)

~~~
rvikmanis
Then there's this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjuHm_UMofo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjuHm_UMofo)

------
cblock811
That is the best haha. Calling her now.

